# HEDGEHOG FOOD HELP?



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

Hi all!

I have a question.
My hedgehogs are all on Spikes delight hedgehog food. It is getting too expensive for me so I was wondering what other good food to switch to thats cheaper.

What is a good food that my mommy hedgehogs should be on to produce bigger healthy babies?

I am all about getting the best for them but I now how a cost problem.

Any ideas on what I should purchase? 
Thanks!
I am running out of food so I will need to know soon...
God bless!!!


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

You don't need to ask a question in multiple categories. 

My answer copied from your previous question.

You won't be able to get a really good, big bag of food for $30 or under. And Spikes Delight isn't a good option to be feeding. You don't feed the mother the same food all the time. When she isn't pregnant or nursing, you give her regular kibble. If you can't afford the cat food, you really shouldn't have hedgehogs, let alone be breeding, honestly... Emergencies can and do happen at any time and you won't be able to pay for it. 

Here is a common kitten formula used:
Royal Canin Babycat 34 - $17.99 for 3.5 lbs

On top of that, you need to have at least one type of regular cat food. 
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Management - $18.99 for 7 lbs
BLUE Sensitive Stomach - $35.99 for 15 lbs
BLUE Freedom™ Grain Free - $32.99 for 11 lbs
BLUE Basics™ Grain Free - $35.99 for 11 lbs
Authority® Sensitive Solutions - $24.99 for 18 lbs
Innova® Low Fat Adult - $42.99 for 15 lbs
Purina ONE® brand beyOnd - $26.99 for 13 lbs
Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken - $30.19 for 15 lbs


It is recommended that you feed a mixture of 3 foods or more. You want each food to be a different flavour (chicken, duck, lamb, turkey, etc.). This gives them variety in their diet, and it's what works best.


----------



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

I posted in a this section cause nobody gave me any information that I needed.
I am just asking about cat food, not getting into my personal life on if I should or shouldn't have hedgehogs. You don't even know if I have a emergency fund set up or not.
no offense but do not judge me without knowing my situation.
Thanks and God bless.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

hedgehoggirl said:


> by hedgehoggirl on Fri May 18, 2012 1:00 pm
> I posted in a this section cause nobody gave me any information that I needed.I am just asking about cat food, not getting into my personal life on if I should or shouldn't have hedgehogs. You don't even know if I have a emergency fund set up or not.no offense but do not judge me without knowing my situation.


There is no need to post the same question more than once, please refrain from double posting.

No one is judging anyone, but when you say that you can't afford the proper food, its easy for someone to believe you don't have the neccessary funds should an emergency arise. We can only go by the information given, which in this case is that you stated you can't afford that much for food. Every time I purchase food for my hedgies I easily spend over $150 and that lasts me 3 months. You won't find a large bag of quality cat foor for $30, and you don't want to buy to big of a bag because you should be feeding more than one food in a mix and you don't want it going stale or expiring before its fed.


----------



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

Understandable, but just remember what I said next time you think someone should not have hedgehogs cause you think they are too poor.
God bless you Nikki and have a good day 

-Lauren


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

There are many past posts about what people feed, what they advise against, and what they suggest. I don't think anyone was trying to be offensive to you at all, it hedgie well-being is of utmost importance to all of us I think. It is crucial. for both your well-being and animals' well being, to be able to properly provide for your pets. Feeding a breeding herd is never going to be cheap unless you feed them bad food, which will make for more vet bills, so in the long run it's more expensive (and IMHO, unethical) to feed bad food. I spent $75 yesterday at Petsmart on food for my herd-- granted, it lasts a while, but you just have to financially prepare for having to spend a certain amount each month on hedgie food. If money is tight, then budget it in, but don't skimp on the quality of their food because of an unprepared budget. I know how much fun it is to have hedgies, but for the hedgies' sake, it important to evaluate whether you are in a financial position to support a herd. Cutting corners to save money is no good for the hedgies, but also no good for you, it's hard to live paycheck to paycheck (I've done it, so believe me, I understand where you're coming from!!). No one said you should not have hedgies because you are too poor... However, I personally do not suggest hedgies as pets for those struggling with income, but I really feel that if you can't afford to feed a herd, you should definitely not be breeding them. Hedgies are wonderful pets, not such wonderful income-supplementers haha  Sometimes the best thing for both owner and hog is to just love each other and enjoy each others' company instead of adding more to the herd.

The long and short of it, I would definitely suggest going through the old posts in the nutrition forum-- they are a great resource!


----------



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

I think I will just figure this out on my own about the feed question, I don't feel like talking about if I should stop breeding or not.
Thanks for the advice but I am going to keep breeding. I will just get whatever food I feel is best for them.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There are lists already posted that tell you what foods are good, you just have to read them, we can't say what foods you should buy because we don't know which foods are readily available where you live. You have to research what's available in your area that meets a hedgehogs requirements.


----------

